# Dog kept in another room



## brooky (Aug 31, 2010)

:confused1:Hi, Would you say i am doing the right thing, my dog is still young and very excitable and jumps up quite a bit when he greets anyone, this we are trying to ignore. Also runs around when his out the kitchen jumping on off the sofa and around the room and sometimes shoots upstairs too.

Is it ok to keep a dog restricted to one room, his in the kitchen with the door shut, we let him out once a day into the living room but his hard to keep calm. My husband says most dogs have crates so the kitchen is normal and fine, i just worry is he getting enough social time, i am in out the kitchen all day as am at home wit him and also other family members. But he still jumps when we enter the kitchen his not being naughty really more like jumping for joy to see us. What do you guys think?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You may find if he has access to all areas more he may be calmer.. You see when you do give him access he is going to be very giddy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

alot of dogs have crates, but only for sleeping in and for short bursts during the day (3 or 4 hrs max)...

Is the dog confined to the kitchen on its own most of the day, and when you are in? If so, it is probably craving interaction and attention! And is probably SO excited to see you all, and hard to calm down because its a treat to be able to see you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

When He jumps place one hand on his chest and one hand on his back.. Use the word sit as you are doing so and when you have him sat keep your hands in place but bend down and fuss him.. but keeping your hands in the original areas untill he learns he must stay sat..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He aint gonna learn how to behave locked in a kitchen


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

i personally rather than restricting my dogs to one room all the time prefer to use training techniques to get them to be calm when people come in. If you work on the stay command so he knows not to move until told.

The kitchen is however a cooldown area if they are misbehaving, usually Murphy as he`s just coming up a yr old & still prone to the occassional puppy fit lol

If you keep him there all the time he may just get so excited anytime he does get out, you might get more instances of him bouncing off the ceilings.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Our Dog Anya was kitchen bound with restricted access using a baby gate for the first 12 months because she was an absolute loon. At first when she was about 9 weeks she would come out for 15-30 every 1hr 1hr30min because she just would not settle in the sitting room. She was like a hyperactive toddler getting over tired. She would just keep going and going and going until placed in the kitchen and then she would conk out. We increased her out time and her rest time as she got older and now she is a calm dog who has the run of the house in fact she is asleep keeping my feet warm right now. 

I would say it depends on the individual dog if he/she is getting stressed in the kitchen and being left for too long then no its not a good idea as you will compound the problem. With Anya the kitchen was the only place she felt secure enough to sleep but we had to put her there or she would just keep going until she couldnt go any more and then she would sleep for about 18 hrs. Which in a young pup isnt ideal!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

brooky said:


> :confused1:Hi, Would you say i am doing the right thing, my dog is still young and very excitable and jumps up quite a bit when he greets anyone, this we are trying to ignore. Also runs around when his out the kitchen jumping on off the sofa and around the room and sometimes shoots upstairs too.
> 
> Is it ok to keep a dog restricted to one room, his in the kitchen with the door shut, we let him out once a day into the living room but his hard to keep calm. My husband says most dogs have crates so the kitchen is normal and fine, i just worry is he getting enough social time, i am in out the kitchen all day as am at home wit him and also other family members. But he still jumps when we enter the kitchen his not being naughty really more like jumping for joy to see us. What do you guys think?


If hes only being let out into other areas once a day and in the kitchen with people going in and out all the rest of the time,its undertstandable that he goes wild with excitement and pent up energy when he has got access. If the kitchen door is shut when he is in there then he is totally isolated on his own apart from people going in and out. Dogs are a pack animal and crave and need company.

Does he get taken out for walks on lead, You might need to look at his exercise levels otherwise, a dog who gets adequate exercise if less likely to be full of pent up energy and fraustration and be hyper. Do you do any obdience training with him, If not it might be an idea to spend 2 or 3 even 10/15 minute training sessions a day and a bit of play with him,on top of his walks. It night also be an idea if you havent to thin about taing him to training classes it would only be for an hour a week. Also has he got things lie chews and a stuffed kong to keep him occupied inbetween, chewing is a great de-stresser for dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I do apologise for the typing errors just realised K key was getting stuck unless you thump it.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lollly has a crate for nighttime sleeping and a puppy pen in the kitchen for her naps if she is not on my lap and time out times

she spends most of the time with full accsess to downstairs now and we have a gate on the stairs


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

i was told when one of my dogs was like yours, to put him on lead and walk round house doing housework etc, for about half hr at a time,and keep praising the dog when he was calm ,it worked for my dog,after a few days he was alot calmer when in other rooms,when people came to the house i put him on lead and taught him to sit before people were allowed to talk/stroke him, once again it didnt take him many days to learn how to be when people came in


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

For the first couple of weeks with my puppy I practically lived in my kitchen - mainly for housetraining reasons. But when he got to sit in the lounge he was so hard to handle I never thought he'd relax in there. 

But when I relaxed and gave him run of the house (with me home) he relaxed more. At first everything was new and exciting and I had to acompany him everywhere to stop him chewing everything, but they soon get bored.



With jumping up just turn your back to the dog and don't give any attention, even negative. Theory is that the dog will learn eventually that he only gets attention when not jumping, and will get it quicker if he doesn't jump in the first place.


----------



## brooky (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Yes Alaskan he sounds very much like your dog, dont get me wrong he goes for a walk daily with lots of ball chasing and his let off the lead to run and burn energy.

Just the kitchen is the only place he calms down at present and only place he will rest or sleep, i have taught him to sit, and we are gradually seeing improvement in his jumping up, mainly ignore, turn away, keep hands up and pet him when his down or sitting saying "good boy", his a lovely dog and i am sure its just a matter of time, he should improve with age and time. When he gets on the sofa i point and say "Away" which seems to be working slowly.

My sons only 6 so its two excitables together.

I will try letting him out more often as he definately thinks out time is play time running around all hyper getting little shoes, jumping on off settee skidding on the floor etc.

Also we have to supervise him when he has the run of other rooms as he will dirty in the dining room end of our lounge if we dont keep an eye on him.

Its always good to hear other peoples advice and opinion.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, why are you keeping him in another room?, perhaps he's becoming exciteable when he sees people because he's lonely, why not try to intergrate him into the family a bit more?, sometimes it helps to refuse him access to some rooms rather than restricting him to one, also what are you feeding him as some foods will make him hyper. wayne.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I have had discussions with my MIL about her doing this with her boxer. He never gets out of the kitchen because he's "mental" but you'd be mental if you were shut in a kitchen all your life and then rarely got let out.

We had him at ours for 3 weeks. In the space of 3 days he was brill. He'd come in, lie down on his bed in the living room and just LOVE to be with us. We even for the last week let him sleep in our room with Rupert.

personally, I don't think its fair. You need to work with the dog instead of shutting him up and ignoring the issue. Its like having a kid, if you don't teach them the correct behaviour, they won't learn.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I was told by my trainer to have Flynn on a lead when in the front room with us. I could let go of it if he was calm but as soon as he started to get excited had to hold it again and tell him to sit and stay. Didn't take long for him to get the message and now he's a laid back guy - most of the time. He's now just over 2 1/2years old, which is still quite young for a Mal.


----------

